# FR: un(e) drôle de X / un(e) X drôle - place de l'adjectif



## bjankovic

When the adjective "drôle" is used before the noun to mean funny (strange), does it always have to be followed by the preposition *de *or could the noun be used directly?

_... a funny (strange) sound.
_... un *drôle de* son.
... un *drôle* son.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
You must say "drôle de son", you cannot say "drôle son".


----------



## jann

Regarding the set structure _un(e) drôle de + substantif_, please see our many existing threads.

un drôle de son  = a funny/odd sound
un son drôle  = a funny/odd sound 
un drôle son


----------



## JosephW

Bonjour. Je lis souvent le mot « drôle », ce qui est un adjectif selon tous mes dictionnaires. Mais je le vois partout (y compris sur ce forum) après les articles. Par exemple :

« Elle avait une drôle de voix sourde. »
« …ça faisait un drôle de cri aigu... »
« …faire un drôle de rêve… »

Je ne comprends pas cette construction. On ne dit jamais « un rêve drôle » ?


----------



## Bamérique

un rêve drôle = a funny dream (not the most common thing to say, it's true: un rêve amusant sounds better)
un drôle de rêve = a strange dream


----------



## timofei

JosephW said:


> Je ne comprends pas cette construction. On ne dit jamais « un rêve drôle » ?


Non. La construction « un(e) drôle de ... » est de loin la plus fréquente. Hormis _histoire drôle_ je ne trouve pas d'exemple où on l'emploie comme épithète. En revanche on peut l'employer comme attribut tout à fait normalement.


----------



## JosephW

Donc…

 « un(e) drôle de nom » = « a strange noun » ?


----------



## marget

A strange _name, _more likely than not.  It all depends on the context.


----------



## timpeac

Rather than simply "strange" "drôle de", in the circumstances given, sounds more like "strange old" to me. "I had a strange old dream last night".


----------



## JosephW

Marget, je cherche une règle. Je voulais demander si...

« un drôle de X » = « a strange X »
« un X drôle » =  « a funny X »

Par exemple, ça marche? :
« une drôle de voiture » = « a strange car »
« une voiture drôle »  = « a funny car »
« un drôle de livre » = « a strange book »
« un livre drôle » = « a funny book »

Merci.


----------



## timofei

JosephW said:


> « une voiture drôle »  = « a funny car »


Non, on ne peut pas dire « une voiture drôle ».


----------



## Anna-chonger

et si le nom est au pluriel, on dit _*des* drôles de + nom_, ou bien _*de* drôles de + nom_  ?


----------



## jann

Anna-chonger said:


> et si le nom est au pluriel, on dit _*des* drôles de + nom_,  ou bien _*de* drôles de + nom au pluriel_  ?


And for the explantion, see FR: de/des + adjectif + nom au pluriel


----------



## Tacounet

Actually, you say "un(e) drôle de" + noun when you are surprised.
"Elle avait une drôle de voix" -> You do not expect she has a voice like that, what a strange voice!
Other point to complete this idea:
"Elle avait une de ces voix" -> Her voice make you either a good impression (what a sublime voice!) or bad valuation (How awful!)


----------



## hamedato

Bonjour,

I don't quite understand why we added 'de' to 'allure'. It seems to me that that "drôle" here is used as a noun not an adjective. But why don't we say "une drôle allure"?

Merci


----------



## joelooc

you can say _une allure drôle_ for  _funny looks_
it's to_ drôle _that you add _de_ to change it to _a funny/weird kind of_
un drôle de type = a weird (kind of) guy


----------

